# Everyone Hate/Love Monkeydude1313 Thread



## skarian (Jul 10, 2009)

In this thread everyone, must state a pro and a con of Monkeydude1313, rather than destroying every **** thread, with useless arguments. In turn he might be able to respond one at a time. Every time the guy posts everyone bashes him. I just wanna be able to put this all behind us. Rather than holding all the hate inside. Let it all out, and at the same time give a tiny,Tiny COMPLEMENT!! 

Any Human is capable of this!!
Now I made this thread with good intentions, please don't hate me as well.


Now as as closing statement please start letting out your emotions now

Please dont make this a war


----------



## beingforitself (Jul 10, 2009)

skarian said:


> In this thread everyone, must state a pro and a con of Monkeydude1313, rather than destroying every **** thread, with useless arguments. In turn he might be able to respond one at a time. Every time the guy posts everyone bashes him. I just wanna be able to put this all behind us. Rather than holding all the hate inside. Let it all out, and at the same time give a tiny,Tiny COMPLEMENT!!
> 
> Any Human is capable of this!!
> Now I made this thread with good intentions, please don't hate me as well.
> ...



monkeydude1313 is a pretty cool guy. eh posts videos and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 10, 2009)

Um... this sounds like it has the potential to cause a huge flamewar.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 10, 2009)

skarian said:


> Now I made this thread with good intentions, please don't hate me as well.



Too late, you've already done pretty much irreversible damage.

edit:
@beingforitself: lololololol


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 10, 2009)

flamethread


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

start the flame war, eh?


----------



## Rikane (Jul 10, 2009)

Why is this even here? I thought we were ALREADY past this. Please stop these stupid threads. I thought these all died months ago.


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2009)

skarian said:


> In this thread everyone, must state a pro and a con of Monkeydude1313, rather than destroying every **** thread, with useless arguments. In turn he might be able to respond one at a time. Every time the guy posts everyone bashes him. I just wanna be able to put this all behind us. Rather than holding all the hate inside. Let it all out, and at the same time give a tiny,Tiny *COMPLEMENT*!!
> 
> Any Human is capable of this!!
> Now I made this thread with good intentions, please don't hate me as well.
> ...



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/complement

Did you mean this?: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/compliment


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> start the flame war, *eh?*



[bobanddougmckenzie]Uh, yay eh!![/bobanddougmckenzie]


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

While this could be considered a flame thread, if anyone wanted to try it, I'd be more then willing to listen to logical/constructive criticism. And respond as necessary.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

Words cannot express how much I don't care.



skarian said:


> In this thread everyone, must state a pro and a con of Monkeydude1313


F you.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay you ****ing suck, I don't really curse in this forum that much but it was necessary why did you try and make this thread to hurt monkeydude? I don't like him but I say that as one person why don't we make a thread.

"I Hate Skarian" that really angers me that you would make this thread for the sole purpose to hurt him, and he is on this forum. Enjoy your ban I hate you.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, and sorry for the double-post but I don't think an edit would suffice to the people who already read it but you have barely even been here that long, you don't deserve the right to post a thread asking people to hate someone else.


----------



## skarian (Jul 10, 2009)

i don't hate him i even think he is pretty cool,Oh well, just forget it . DELETE THREAD


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Words cannot express how much I don't care.



Amen to that.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 10, 2009)

skarian said:


> i don't hate him i even think he is pretty cool,Oh well, just forget it . DELETE THREAD



you dont hate him and that is why you are now hated by at least 2 people now, paul and myself.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

bad poll.. I actually don't love him (Like i'm not going to marry him) but I like his videos and stuff


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2009)

I find him strange but like him


----------



## The Second Cuber (Jul 10, 2009)

Well...I seems to me that this post hs just gone off on an illogical tangent, mostly involving the words "flame" and "war". Not ENTIRELY sure, but this seems off topic. So back to it.
Pros: Great tutorials, very well made and planned. Nice personality in the videos, and humour.
Cons: Not many to speak of, he's removing the 'pointless' videos, so that's not a problem...dunno. No cons to speak of!


----------



## watermelon (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread has been closed to avoid unnecessary conflict.


----------



## brunson (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll have a chat with the other mods, but I think this kind of flamebait is going to raise itself to a punishable offence. If Mitchell hadn't already close it, I would have.

This is a cubing forum. A little off topic discussion is enjoyable, but please take your childish pettiness elsewhere.


----------

